# We'll it happened...



## mattyg1405 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure why I am writing this maybe it's just to vent or maybe I want to know if I was wrong...either way the following happened today.

It's ten degrees f outside today and there's half a foot of snow on the ground so I take the opportunity to bring my dog to the dog park. When I arrive there's only one individual there dog off leash, so i let ranger go, no problems (there's never a problem)... After a few minutes another guy come by with a couple English water dogs. I'm there about fifteen minutes now and I make my way to the other side of the giant ass field to play with the frisbee. We play for at least another twenty minutes, by this time I'm freezing cold and I start the walk back to my truck, I have my dogs frisbee in my hands when I notice two white large labs and a smaller dog getting out of a car and running towards me. The dogs are greeting each other and one takes off grabbing the frisbee right out of my hand on his way out. 
So i instantly know that this could be bad so I give my dog the command to stay and sit and I stand in front of him to keep eye contact with him , by this time the lady is telling her three dogs to stop with the frisbee . As she gets her dog to stop instead of picking up the frisbee and taking it away and having control of the situation she leaves it on the ground and distracts her dogs away, I release ranger and start my way back to the truck and the frisbee in between. As I approach the frisbee ranger grabs it and where on our way to the truck. The dogs all 3 come back. And the lab snaps and growls in rangers face to get the frisbee. To my surprise that's all it took for a full out dog fight to happen, one dog was gone and there's my dog and two others fighting silently and seriously, fist thing I do is go in grabbing the first dog by the neck and holding him in my left hand . He is the smalleR of the two dogs now I'm wrestling my dog and the other which are truly going at it now. I manage to get them apart for a moment only to get bit through the pinky, and they get back together, at this point someone grabs the little dog from me or I felt someone close enough to let go of the dog I know have two hands to get these **** dogs apart, I never once treated the other dog any different even though some would say to be overly aggressive with them I just swiftly and strongly grabbed both dogs by the necks until she came over only to throw a coffee cup at my dog and start mother ***** me and telling me I'm an ******* for bringing an attack dog to the park?,.,.,now I'm pissed off and I tell her to leave me the **** alone or call the cops because she was being an *******, she starts yelling all dumb **** to other people in the park that. I have a wolf dog and it's aNd attack dog... Finally she leaves and I do the same thereafter , after having a few cracks at her behavior with another gentleman. 

Anyway ranger has a cut ear, and some fur stuck in his teeth and I've got a bitten pinky finger". I feel bad but I don't think I was wrong, I know how dogs get sometimes with toys and new dogs, and I addressed it . Only by her dog catching me by surprise i can guarantee this would have never happened, although I will admit my dog is very protective of toys sometimes it has never escalated to this there was maybe a growl or a snap and it was over (with the GSD' and golden he normally interacts with on a weekly basis.) I'm going to end my rant now I'm glad I was there because if I wasn't I fear dogs would have been severely injured this wasn't a show of aggression it was quiet and fierce.

** Please read the rules. No swearing and that includes putting * or other symbols in place of the letters. Thank you ADMIN**


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Omg how horrible!! I'm so sorry this happened to you. Make sure to take good care of your pinky so it doesn't get infected! 

Poor Ranger. I've recently had experiences of my own with other owners who don't have control of their dogs. I think you did the right thing. Shame on that woman for failing to control her dogs or even intervene! Throwing coffee cups!?!? ugh. people.

Perhaps think about only visiting the dog park when the two of you can be alone there? My gsd gets possessive of tennis balls, and since you never know how the other dogs are going to be, we only visit the dp when it's empty. 

Well wishes for a quick recovery for both you!


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

I am sorry this happened. But I will say that if you have a dog who is very protective of toys - or has any type of aggression towards other dogs he plays with regularly like the snapping/snarling you mentioned - that you should NOT take him to a dog park, or let him around other dogs for play. You may think the woman is in the wrong, from her point of view you could be in the wrong. She probably expected your dog would be friendly as you had him at a dog park. I think that is a fair expectation on her part. Again, I'm sorry it happened, but it sounds like the whole time you were a bit on edge thinking it was a possibility, which in my mind means you should never have been there in the first place.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

I guess the dog getting your Frisbee was a mistake on your part.

As was not leashing up your dogs before the trouble kicked off.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You know how your dog gets about toys, you shouldn't have brought a toy to a dog park. 

It doesn't mean the other lady wasn't more in the wrong, she was. But you need to protect your dog. There are idiots everywhere in the world, and for the future, if you continue to do, leave the toy behind, because having the toy there, caused a problem where there may not have been one. 

I think too, that when the dog came and took your toy out of your hand, and the response from the other dogs' owner, and the fact that she had several dogs with her, I think you should have been more prepared for trouble. Hindsight it 20/20 but you probably should have carried the toy away instead of letting your dog carry it away. This dog was not willing to give you a pass with the toy, you being a human. Chances are he was not going to give your dog a pass with it. And the lady with three dogs simply did not have the control to prevent her dog from starting a problem. 

We don't have to be in the wrong, for our actions or inactions to make a crappy situation worse. Sometime, to avoid problems, because I do not know how someone else's dog might act, I will do a thing that I shouldn't be expected to do. I think that in most situations, we can look back and ask ourselves, what might I have done differently? It doesn't mean you were wrong. It is just trying to make you and your critter more safe in the future.


----------



## mattyg1405 (Nov 9, 2012)

I know for sure that was a bad move , that's why I removed it it as soon as other dogs arrived. But for sure there's no place for toys at a dog park, they start fights no doubt about it. Just like you don't feed a bone to more than one dog I've seen that cause some stuff too. I felt bad , I reacted and this was a huge wake up call, not only about the toy but about the fact that most people don't know how to handle dogs especially in the bad situations. More and more I start thinking the dog park isn't always a great place ...


----------



## mattyg1405 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sookie said:


> I am sorry this happened. But I will say that if you have a dog who is very protective of toys - or has any type of aggression towards other dogs he plays with regularly like the snapping/snarling you mentioned - that you should NOT take him to a dog park, or let him around other dogs for play. You may think the woman is in the wrong, from her point of view you could be in the wrong. She probably expected your dog would be friendly as you had him at a dog park. I think that is a fair expectation on her part. Again, I'm sorry it happened, but it sounds like the whole time you were a bit on edge thinking it was a possibility, which in my mind means you should never have been there in the first place.


No , I want to clarify I've done this a lot , with a lot of dogs . You instantly know when there are dogs around that are going to be trouble I know this and I saw it, prior to seeing these dogs we've been playing frisbee with the digs that were there to begin with with no issues, it only happened when these three familiar dogs came into the picture I saw the behavior change in the dogs there hair was up and you could tell they were going to be a reaction.


----------



## mattyg1405 (Nov 9, 2012)

In my experience some dogs play and instantly create a pecking order and all goes well. Sometimes dogs have a bit more trouble letting another dog run the show, you can see this in dogs if you spend enough time with them. My dog is rarely a dominant dog he's ok with letting someone else running with his toy. And when I said that the dogs he normally plays with make noises or snap at each other that's pretty **** normal that's how they play there's a difference between dogs biting and attacking and biting and playing dogs don't have hands they have a mouth they use their mouth to meet, greet,play,eat,and bite. I think people are quick to jump to conclusions. When ranger plays with his usual buds they always have a toy out and whoever gets it first gets it there's never ever a fight over it.


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey, sorry you had to run into an idiot. Make sure you take care of your finger. As to the incident I think you did better then I would have. I see people pointing out the things that could have avoided the situation but once it happens it's irrelevant. I would have beaten the other dog off mine to be honest. Our dogs would defend us regardless of whether we were right or wrong and I feel I owe mine the same! 2 against one isn't fair...

There's a huge newfoundland that comes to our DP that just doesn't like mine (mine plays with all others fine) and when I see him coming we leave. If he ever goes after mine in a real fight I have no problem defending mine as well. In your shoes I would have maybe even called the cops since her dogs came after you and your dog. If your's was staying with you and listened it's on that woman if you ask me!


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

mattyg1405 said:


> In my experience some dogs play and instantly create a pecking order and all goes well. Sometimes dogs have a bit more trouble letting another dog run the show, you can see this in dogs if you spend enough time with them. My dog is rarely a dominant dog he's ok with letting someone else running with his toy. And when I said that the dogs he normally plays with make noises or snap at each other that's pretty **** normal that's how they play there's a difference between dogs biting and attacking and biting and playing dogs don't have hands they have a mouth they use their mouth to meet, greet,play,eat,and bite. I think people are quick to jump to conclusions. When ranger plays with his usual buds they always have a toy out and whoever gets it first gets it there's never ever a fight over it.


Okay well i am responding to you saying that you "instantly knew it could be bad" when the dog grabbed the frisbee and that he is "very protective of his toys" and has growled and snapped at other dogs over this. Yeah it could be play growls but it sounded like you were associating them with protectiveness not play.

And I guess I am responding to you seeming very angry at the woman for not taking your frisbee with her when if I were her I never would have taken it as I would have thought that would have made things much worse. She may have thought your dog would follow her and the frisbee and it would escalate. 

Anyway, best of luck, sorry it happened. Hope yall get better soon and stay clear of the dog parks.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well while your thinking it through...Leerburg | Dog Parks: Why They Are A Bad Idea 

Not a dog park guy either. Yes the toy was a mistake and you were in the process off getting out of there, when it all went sideways! You were handling the situation responsibly and humanly when Joan Q public comes over and throws coffee in your dogs face!

If you'd have grabbed the POC dog by his back legs and flunk him she'd have gone after that dog and not been able to throw coffee in your dogs face perhaps? But you didn’t want to hurt the other dog... No good deed as they say.

Pretty much the big problem with dog parks is that by and large the people that have dogs that are good canine citizens don't go to dog parks...because that's where most (not all) of the dipwads are!

... pretty much sure that a dipwads motto is:









:laugh:


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

mattyg1405 said:


> More and more I start thinking the dog park isn't always a great place ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bri08 (Nov 28, 2013)

I few years back when I was young and crazy  lady was walking with 5 dogs off leash not even at a dog park .. 1 lab 2 mix pitts a boxer and a chihuahua .... and I'm walking my dog on a leash anyways her dogs come over say hi seems kool at first .. something kicked off one of the Pitts goes on attack mode I starting backing off since I HAD MY DOG ON A LEASH the Pitt fallowed us .. at this point both of our dogs are stuck on each other I'm in the floor putting MY HAND in her dogs mouth so he could unlock his jaw .. guess what the B$&@? starts doing ??? kicking&punching my dog !! 

what I did was get up throw a few punches at her left her on the floor with her stupid dog !! and had the police waiting for me at home  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I've had a couple of similar experiences with people blaming my dogs for their dogs bad behaviour and their inability to control their dogs - some people see a GSD and automatically think the GSD started the altercation - their dog would never do such a thing! I've only had this happen a couple of times but enough for me to always have my iphone in my hand with the video button within easy access. 

I have and will always start filming if I see a dog rushing at us when we are walking on lead, you never know what will happen and I for one am so over people blaming the GSD when it is their dog that ran at us.

When people see me filming their dog rushing at us, they pretty quickly run over and try and get their dog under control, it is pretty obvious if I was not filming, they may not bother.

Unfortunately there are many people that don't like our breed and will rant and rave and lie to anyone that will listen that GSDs are dangerous when in fact they placed everyone in danger.


----------



## LilyandBella (Jan 26, 2014)

On Bella's second time to the dog park we had just walked in and a huge GSD comes running up with a growl and starts chasing bella with this hunting look on its face. Well Bella was still a bit shy at the time and so she bolts with her tail between her legs and starts yelping as loud as she could. He nipped her a few times before his owner finally caught him and took him out. We later found out that it had just attacked one of the littler dogs and the owner had to take it to the hospital. Luckly Bellas gotten over it and has turned into one of the pack dogs that chases one dog instead of the other way around. I did see that male again but this time it had a muzzle on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Many owners respond to confrontation with other dog owner too humanely, i.e. - feeling indignated, they heed agressive tunes and respond in the same way, just forgetting that they are training their dog. If someone abuses them, they forget that their dog is listerning and learns, and bounce back the abuse. You shouldn't have responded emotionally to that lady's outrage. I don't want to say with it, that you should have been a dummy, but to point that you gave bad lesson to your dog in addition to the fact that you were put down by another person. This story may repeat, but stay calm the next time. Instead of getting emotional, you should learn the skills of an actor. If someone starts to talk to you in authoritative tone, surmoning you either like a king, or like a devil with introduction into the ****, you should acquire a special posture. Don't forget, that you are speaking not only for that idiot, but for your dog as well, your dog could have really attacked while you were bouncing words at each other withthat lady. With any encounter you should speak as you were a Jesus on the Mount. It is not easy, but your dog copies you, and it is better to learn the actor's skill solely for the purpose of training. Obviously, she was wrong, and probably her dogs copy her really well. Please, don't upset yourself by placing yourself in a position of a victim.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

There are no doggy parks around here. When I do drive by one in my travels I just imagine all the shenanigans that potentially take pace there, no thanks.

In the Northern climes on of my favorite places to take a dog has been frozen lakes. Of course one has to know a bit on how to evaluate safe ice. I also get up very early and have no problem getting out just as daylight breaks, most people aren't up then.

I do realize options besides the doggy park are limited in some areas. I think I'd rather drive a bit further or go to anther spot even if one had to leave the dog on a leash.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You are more right than the other person. Her dogs interfeared with your dog and his toys -- 
Hindsight being wonderful, it would have been best if you had put your dog up while you had his attention away from the reward and on you. Then you could have gone back for the toy.
Don't let her tell you that her dogs were any less at fault in this - you had more control of the situation than she did. 
Sorry you met with a very rude person whose dogs, she thinks, did nothing wrong......


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Our breeder and trainer have always discouraged dog parks....I agree! Just seeing how some people let their dogs act in the community or walking downtown....I can't imagine what goes on at dog parks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I like dog parks though I usually go when it's deserted. Djibouti does well with other dogs. Even aggressive, thuggish mutts don't start up with him. 

Not all dogs are 'dog park dogs'. Unfortunately all too many people don't realize that & insist on taking in dogs that for various reasons do poorly in dog park environments. That's one of the biggest problems. Another is inattentive people that don't supervise their dogs while there.

The local dog parks don't permit toys to be brought in. I never really knew why. Mine have never had much interest in toys & I didn't realize what a problem they can be. Reading the board has been an eye opener on this!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, I love dog parks. 

But I hate parks that allow things like this to happen by not being proactive in screening dogs. 

Toys are going to be in dog parks, no matter what. Safest way to handle it is to not take/allow dogs that will guard items to a dog park. The park where we go does not allow dogs to guard items- they are banned from the park because it's a VERY easy way to start a dog fight, even when only ONE dog is guarding a toy. 

Also, it'd be a great idea to learn how to properly break up a dog fight. What you did was extremely dangerous and it is no surprise that you got bit. 

Leerburg | How to Break Up a Dog Fight Without Getting Hurt!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry that happened to you. I hope your finger is recovering. I had some lady who had 2 min pins. I always ask when I go to a dog park, "Are your dogs friendly?" She assured me they like bigger dogs. I was holding Jasira's colar and one of her "friendly" min pins was doing growling lunges at her. I said," NM I'll just leave." She goes, " No I'll leave. They usually like bigger dogs." Ya, right lady." And if Jasira would have defended herself? " Look what the big bad german shepherd did to my baby." Gads sometimes you want to smack stupid people.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

This is the kind of thing I'm afraid of at a DP. I have a Chi and a GSDmix pup, 10wks. I want to take them when it's safe for the pup vaccine wise. I plan to take them during the day when there's likely less activity. I will not let either off leash unless we are alone. Our nearest park has a small dog area and a large dog area. For now, they'll both go in the small dog area. 
I've never owned that falls into the "aggressive" profile. I don't think GSD's are aggressive though. My Chi is far more aggressive than a large so-called bully breed. So, as the owner of a dog that others may see as dangerous, I want it to be my job to keep him safe from others' judgments and assumptions. I know they'll assume! I used to! Nonny won't be off-leash unless we're alone. The exception to that would be if I'd conversed with the other dog owner and they're okay with our dogs playing while supervised. 
My goals for the DP are good running exercise, socialization (ON leash), and off-leash training. I want them to both be reliable in distracting situations, and I want their recall to be as reliable as I can get it. 
I don't want to bring them to play with other dogs. 

As for that coffee throwing lady- too bad she wasted her coffee. She got off light with you. Yes, she was in the wrong. Completely. Even a novice like me knows not to go off leash with strange dogs around. It's just not worth it. Someone will get hurt. Sounds like she thought she owned the park.


----------



## Alwaysaworkingdog (Feb 27, 2013)

I only needed to read the title and I was like "it's about a dog park.... it's got to be about a dog park..... *click* hey, it's about a dog park"

I must be psychic or something


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

It never ceases to amaze me how people think that their dogs need to interact with other dogs. If it is because they need exercise, there are other ways for them to get that. If it is to socialize, well just walking them by other dogs does the trick. *Socialization does not require interaction.* If you are going to introduce your dog to another dog it should be gradual and be on neutral ground and start by controlled walks. I have a dog that would never do well and it's not due to aggression, he would be fine if the others were neutral, but all it would take is one stink eye and game on. It just never would cross my mind to go to one, besides I like it when I am the center of his attention. It really pays off with his obedience.

Please spread the word, dog parks are a disaster waiting to happen, if the human needs the social time then make other arrangements.


----------



## BlairTheGSD (Feb 14, 2014)

Well me and my pup are definitely staying away from the dog park. Very sorry for your bad experiences! It is too bad that something that started out as a fantastic socialization idea is ruined for the rest of us by irresponsible owners. Me and my pup are keeping to "safe socialization" with non-crazy people we know and their dogs...Good luck doing the same!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Witz said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how people think that their dogs need to interact with other dogs. If it is because they need exercise, there are other ways for them to get that. If it is to socialize, well just walking them by other dogs does the trick. *Socialization does not require interaction.* If you are going to introduce your dog to another dog it should be gradual and be on neutral ground and start by controlled walks. I have a dog that would never do well and it's not due to aggression, he would be fine if the others were neutral, but all it would take is one stink eye and game on. It just never would cross my mind to go to one, besides I like it when I am the center of his attention. It really pays off with his obedience.
> 
> Please spread the word, dog parks are a disaster waiting to happen, if the human needs the social time then make other arrangements.


Well I am getting ready to spread the word on the Boxer boards but first I'll have to put on my flame proof suit!

I seem to be alone over there in believing that Boxers are serious dogs that can have some real issues! Yeah I'm that guy!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

I had something similiair happen a wolf hound ran up and snapped at my dog when she tried to get her ball and she ended up sending it to the ER.

Even when a couple of dogs attack some adult gsds i think owners are in denial of what their dogs are doing to the other dogs. You go for the other dogs and your dog is going to tear them up bad. Just control your own dog.

THe owners also called my dog a monster attack dog. People dont realize that some gsd's that can fight are the one of the worst most nasty fighters. It happens so fast and maybe its because gsd lash back and fourth so fast? BUt they cause so much damage in seconds.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

witz said:


> it never ceases to amaze me how people think that their dogs need to interact with other dogs. If it is because they need exercise, there are other ways for them to get that. If it is to socialize, well just walking them by other dogs does the trick. *socialization does not require interaction.* if you are going to introduce your dog to another dog it should be gradual and be on neutral ground and start by controlled walks. I have a dog that would never do well and it's not due to aggression, he would be fine if the others were neutral, but all it would take is one stink eye and game on. It just never would cross my mind to go to one, besides i like it when i am the center of his attention. It really pays off with his obedience.
> 
> Please spread the word, dog parks are a disaster waiting to happen, if the human needs the social time then make other arrangements.


*amen!*


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Witz said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how people think that their dogs need to interact with other dogs. If it is because they need exercise, there are other ways for them to get that. If it is to socialize, well just walking them by other dogs does the trick. *Socialization does not require interaction.* If you are going to introduce your dog to another dog it should be gradual and be on neutral ground and start by controlled walks. I have a dog that would never do well and it's not due to aggression, he would be fine if the others were neutral, but all it would take is one stink eye and game on. It just never would cross my mind to go to one, besides I like it when I am the center of his attention. It really pays off with his obedience.
> 
> Please spread the word, dog parks are a disaster waiting to happen, if the human needs the social time then make other arrangements.


Beautifully said. :thumbup:


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Make sure your finger is taken care of. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

A girl and her dog said:


> I plan to take them during the day when there's likely less activity. I will not let either off leash unless we are alone.


Very bad idea and against most dog park rules and even more dangerous for your dogs, leaves them at a disadvantage.

Your dogs play with each other I assume, so why take them to a dog park?


----------

